# USA vs Import(gray market)



## BRN1 (Jun 17, 2012)

What is the biggest difference in gray market or import and a USA camera body? Sometimes the price can be much less for the import. Is it worth it to save the $$$ up front? Are they equal products? Etc. 
Thanks in advance, Bernie.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 17, 2012)

They are the same product made in the same factory.  The warranty is different.  Grey Market stuff may not have a warranty.  You would basically be relying on the store you bought it from to provide the warranty.

Someone said in another thread recently that Nikon will not service their own products if they were sold as grey market - even if you pay the normal rates.  They just won't work on them (other camera shops will though).  I don't know if that is actually true, but if it is, that's kind of messed up.

Canon WILL work on their grey market bodies and lenses, but you have to pay the normal rate - just like you would once the warranty expires.  Basically, you don't have a warranty.


----------



## bravozulu (Jun 17, 2012)

A grey market item could spell big trouble if you want it repaired by Nikon. The West Coast Nikon Repair center is 10 miles from me and I went there to pick up a few accessories. It was a chance to grind away at the technician with questions. I brought along my brand new D7000, 16-85 zoom, 60mm Micro lens and 2 speedlights.

Nikon won't work on any product that isn't stamped "US" (as most lenses are), or that doesn't have the US Warranty Slip (who keeps those or can even find them when needed?) or documentation stating it was purchased here. If you don't have this paperwork, Nikon will look up the serial numbers on their database and know in a flash if your gear is legal or not. 

So, ask yourself this: would you want anyone else aside from Nikon to work on your equipment? I wouldn't. Repair is the Acid Test.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 17, 2012)

"Gray Market" is a misnomer in that there is nothing wrong with them.  They are normally meant for the European or Asian market but are otherwise identical to the US models.  The difference, as has been said, is that you have absolutely NO warranty whatsoever.  Nikon USA will not repair them under warranty so there is the gamble.  If you are willing to gamble that you will not need warranty service then you can save some money.  If, on the other hand, you do need service, warranty or otherwise, then you are going to have to find someone else to work on it and pay for the service.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 17, 2012)

As a general rule, the difference in price between US and grey market products are decreasing and is hardly worth giving up warranty.


----------



## BRN1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks! That's what I needed. Soon as I don't have a warranty (like insurance) I'll need it. Thanks again. I never really new the difference.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 18, 2012)

A bit OT, it's those monopolistic practices (no gray market support, programmed batteries, etc.) that make me sometimes want to switch to the other side (Canon). Other than that, IQ is arguably better than the other side.


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2012)

Those that are saying gray market items have no warranty may be wrong.

However, they are correct that Nikon USA Service will not work on gear that does not have a US serial number, not even paid for, non-warranty repairs.

From B&H Photo Video:



> About USA and GREY MARKET (DIRECT IMPORT) Products
> 
> Items marked "USA" are imported and/or distributed by the manufacturer or the manufacturer's official licensed importer/distributor and are warranted by them. Items marked "IMP" are imported and/or distributed by other entities and are warranted by B&H Photo-Video. "IMP" products do not qualify for manufacturer's rebate programs. There is no difference in the item itself.
> Click here for additional information.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> Those that are saying gray market items have no warranty may be wrong.
> 
> However, they are correct that Nikon USA Service will not work on gear that does not have a US serial number, not even paid for, non-warranty repairs.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a Gray Market item for sale that had a warranty the same as the US counterpart. Most of that time the warranty provided is by the seller and for a short period of time (60-90 days). If there is a manufacture warranty on the gray market item, again, it was something like 90 days as opposed to 1 year, for example.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Those that are saying gray market items have no warranty may be wrong.
> ...


I think you can still send it to Japan to have it fixed.  Actually, I think you HAVE to send it to Japan to have it fixed under warranty (if it's grey market).

Of course, you could just send it to any one of the authorized service centers.  When your car needs worked on, do you send it back to the factory?


I don't know about other places, but at B&H, if you have a warranty issue - you just send it back to them and they take care of everything.

edit
At the very bottom of that link in the quote above, they talk about grey market film.  I think it's funny that there even is a such thing.  I buy it every chance I get.  It's usually around half the price of the USA market film.  I don't care what language the print on the box is in, lol.


----------

